# Protesters at PAX gate



## Misfit

Anybody know what the people at the gate are protesting?


----------



## RoseRed

Which gate?


----------



## awpitt

Misfit said:


> Anybody know what the people at the gate are protesting?



Did they have signs?


----------



## Homer J

Saw them when I came in about 5:30 this morning. The only thing I could read on one of the signs was something about collective bargaining so I'm assuming it's some union thing. 

Chuckleheads were walking back and forth across the road too. I didn't think they were allowed to obstruct traffic which they were doing.


----------



## kwillia

STAR 98.3 was reporting that it is Lockheed-Martin workers on strike. Apparently they have yet to receive a contract renewal they agree upon.


----------



## Homer J

RoseRed said:


> Which gate?



Gate 3.


----------



## kwillia

Hang tight, ya'll... I'm sure budding journalist AndyMarquis is racing to the scene as we speak. Misinformation to be posted to our local news site shortly!


----------



## CrashTest

kwillia said:


> STAR 98.3 was reporting that it is Lockheed-Martin workers on strike. Apparently they have yet to receive a contract renewal they agree upon.



According to 98.3, a 3% annual pay raise each year for the duration of the contract, a $3000 signing bonus, and some increased retirement benfits were not enough so now they are striking.  Apparently, the Executive Leadership makes too much and the rank and file wants some of it.


----------



## Dev

This have anything to do with the sign posted outside Gate 2?  I couldn't read the whole thing when I went by, but I think it was something about LM employees not being allowed to use gate 2 and that they should go to gate 3 instead.


----------



## kayakangler

*Wow*

some one mentioned this to me this morning at work.. so i came here... i can always count on this forum to know whats going on.. LOL


----------



## kwillia

kayakangler said:


> some one mentioned this to me this morning at work.. so i came here... i can always count on this forum to know whats going on.. LOL


We know everything... Pssst... your zipper is down.


----------



## warneckutz

kwillia said:


> We know everyhing... Pssst... your zipper is down.


----------



## GWguy

kwillia said:


> STAR 98.3 was reporting that it is Lockheed-Martin workers on strike. Apparently they have yet to receive a contract renewal they agree upon.





CrashTest said:


> According to 98.3, a 3% annual pay raise each year for the duration of the contract, a $3000 signing bonus, and some increased retirement benfits were not enough so now they are striking.  Apparently, the Executive Leadership makes too much and the rank and file wants some of it.



My boss tells me it's the JSF maintenance team.  Contract is up for renewal.


----------



## nomoney

well obviously they're not very good at striking if no one knows wtf its for


----------



## dave1959

?@#ck unions... tell them if they are not happy go find another job that will give them what they want...


----------



## struggler44

CrashTest said:


> According to 98.3, a 3% annual pay raise each year for the duration of the contract, a $3000 signing bonus, and some increased retirement benfits were not enough so now they are striking.  Apparently, the Executive Leadership makes too much and the rank and file wants some of it.



Bob Stevens is one of Obama's boys now, maybe he should share the wealth before making recommendations on stimulus


----------



## czygvtwkr

They were blocking the road this morning, traffic backed all the way up to 235 at 615 this morning.


----------



## Dev

Lockheed union workers reject contract, vote to strike | Business | Dallas Business, Tex...


----------



## bcp

kwillia said:


> We know everything... Pssst... your zipper is down.



 damn, I looked down..


----------



## Peter Forsberg

Be glad they have a job!


----------



## itsbob

GWguy said:


> My boss tells me it's the JSF maintenance team.  Contract is up for renewal.



You'd think they'd be skilled workers with somewhat unique skills that could negotiate their own benefits and pay without the aid of a Union sucking up part of their paychecks.. 


I thought Unions were for the unskilled and under educated that couldn't market themselves, and paid someone smarter and better looking do it for them..


----------



## czygvtwkr

It would be easier to be sympathetic if they weren't being douche bags this morning, making sailors, government employees, and contractors for other companies late for work.


----------



## CrashTest

czygvtwkr said:


> It would be easier to be sympathetic if they weren't being douche bags this morning, making sailors, government employees, and contractors for other companies late for work.



Unions are Fascists (do it our way or we'll make things hard on you)


----------



## blazinlow89

We are in the same union, but a different company.  Other than pay increase they havent done crap.  IF anything our health insurance premiums have more than doubled, the rules regarding personal time has gotten ridiculous, and it is impossible for the company to fire worthless idiotic employees.  The union was voted in 2 weeks prior to me getting hired, so I cannot say that I voted for them.  I do know one of the big campaigner for the union when I first started is probably the most worthless lazy humans I have ever worked with so your comment does seam relevant.


----------



## itsbob

blazinlow89 said:


> We are in the same union, but a different company.  Other than increase they havent done crap.  IF anything our health insurance premiums have more than doubled, the rules regarding personal time has gotten ridiculous, and it is impossible for the company to fire worthless idiotic employees.  The union was voted in 2 weeks prior to me getting hired, so I cannot say that I voted for them.  I do know one of the big campaigner for the union when I first started is probably the most worthless lazy humans I have ever worked with so your comment does seam relevant.



They've done something.. 

Made the Union Bosses RICHER!!


----------



## spr1975wshs

My grandfather was an organizer for the Teamsters from the late 30's to the early 60's.  I'll give kudos for the Local as they worked for him, too, and got him a 30 year pension.

My dad was a union man, shop steward, too.

Both if them counseled me against the unions as I was gaining my manhood.  Both were disappointed at the way that the Bosses got rich, like the Owners got rich.


----------



## czygvtwkr

My dad was a union president and a representative for the international of AFGWU,  he was quite upset after their union had to merge with the Steel Workers and they seemed more interested in who you was going to vote for than anything else.


----------



## itsbob

I think we should join their picket line with signs like..

"I have a JOB and I'm PISSED!!"

"#######s HIRED me!!"

"MY 5 hours of work in an 8 hour day is UN-ACCEPTABLE!!"

"My ATV's, Boat, New house, and BMW are NOT enough!!"

Or at least talk to them to find out if they are actual employees, or people the Union hired to walk the picket for them.. I mean, can't expect primadonna's like them to actully BE outside and protest can we?


----------



## GWguy

Well, from what I've heard, many in the union crossed the line and they have enough qualified mechs to continue with critical program and flights.

I think this is not going to go well for the strikers.


----------



## DoWhat

GWguy said:


> Well, from what I've heard, many in the union crossed the line and they have enough qualified mechs to continue with critical program and flights.
> 
> I think this is not going to go well for the strikers.



Not looking pretty for the strikers.

They will not be there Monday.


----------



## desertrat

GWguy said:


> Well, from what I've heard, many in the union crossed the line and they have enough qualified mechs to continue with critical program and flights.
> 
> I think this is not going to go well for the strikers.



I heard something else.


----------



## RoseRed

Strange... the guard at Gate 1 asked me this morning of I worked for Lockheed... Ummm, no.  He then sent me on my way...


----------



## desertrat

RoseRed said:


> Strange... the guard at Gate 1 asked me this morning of I worked for Lockheed... Ummm, no.  He then sent me on my way...



Same here. Is the Navy enforcing the strike or something? Taking orders from the Union to force employees to use gate 3?


----------



## RoseRed

desertrat said:


> Same here. Is the Navy enforcing the strike or something? Taking orders from the Union to force employees to use gate 3?



I have no idea.


----------



## Lurk

desertrat said:


> Same here. Is the Navy enforcing the strike or something? Taking orders from the Union to force employees to use gate 3?



Or does the brass fear those union members who enter the gate will get into some mischief on base?


----------



## desertrat

Lurk said:


> Or does the brass fear those union members who enter the gate will get into some mischief on base?



Could be. That would be a Federal offense though and not real wise.


----------



## BigSlam123b

RoseRed said:


> Strange... the guard at Gate 1 asked me this morning of I worked for Lockheed... Ummm, no.  He then sent me on my way...



They asked me yesterday and again today. I guess I look shifty, as noone else in our office had been asked.


----------



## RoseRed

BigSlam123b said:


> They asked me yesterday and again today. I guess I look shifty, as noone else in our office had been asked.



Maybe he wanted your number, but changed his mind.


----------



## kayakangler

*??*

They still out there..?  I go in gate 1 so i have never seen them..


----------



## Dutch6

All LM personnel must enter through gate 3 or lose their base privileges. So I' hear.


----------



## Merlin99

Just for today they've changed their affilliation, instead of being Lockheed Martin they're "OCCUPY PATUXENT RIVER" (that way they'll be cool instead of lame).


----------



## czygvtwkr

Dutch6 said:


> All LM personnel must enter through gate 3 or lose their base privileges. So I' hear.



Probably some kind of deal the picketers have with the base make the Lockheed employees go through them if they only do it at gate 3.  

Id be pissed if i lived north of the base, rode my bike or walked to work and worked near gate 1.


----------



## desertrat

czygvtwkr said:


> Probably some kind of deal the picketers have with the base make the Lockheed employees go through them if they only do it at gate 3.
> 
> Id be pissed if i lived north of the base, rode my bike or walked to work and worked near gate 1.



Yep. Me too. I just think it is weird the Navy would take any kind of "sides" in this.


----------



## Merlin99

desertrat said:


> Yep. Me too. I just think it is weird the Navy would take any kind of "sides" in this.



Military has to do what he CinC says.


----------



## blazinlow89

Merlin99 said:


> Just for today they've changed their affilliation, instead of being Lockheed Martin they're "OCCUPY PATUXENT RIVER" (that way they'll be cool instead of lame).



I went with Occupy Gate Three the first day of the strike.

They do not look like they have much support, the most people I have seen was about 20 and that was yesterday morning.  Everyday I leave at 1430 I see maybe 5 and all they do is sit down under their tent.  

Not sure I would want to associate myself with anything Occupy.


----------



## CrashTest

blazinlow89 said:


> I went with Occupy Gate Three the first day of the strike.
> 
> They do not look like they have much support, the most people I have seen was about 20 and that was yesterday morning.  Everyday I leave at 1430 I see maybe 5 and all they do is sit down under their tent.
> 
> Not sure I would want to associate myself with anything Occupy.



Calling yourself "occupy" is the kiss of death.


----------



## blazinlow89

CrashTest said:


> Calling yourself "occupy" is the kiss of death.



Unfortunately they put themselves in with labor unions, which for my job requires us to join. I have already said if our union goes on strike my ass is coming to work, the union doesn't pay me my contractor does.  The union just gets in the way of everything.

 Occupy protestors have no back bones, no ####ing clue what they are protesting for and some of the most hypocritical idiots on the planet.  Saying that they are free to head to any of the socialist or communist countries so they need not worry about the "1%"


----------



## Dutch6

czygvtwkr said:


> Probably some kind of deal the picketers have with the base make the Lockheed employees go through them if they only do it at gate 3.
> 
> Id be pissed if i lived north of the base, rode my bike or walked to work and worked near gate 1.


Apparently the Navy has to follow the labor laws. Go figure....


----------



## my-thyme

Bet they're getting wet this morning...


----------



## GWguy

my-thyme said:


> Bet they're getting wet this morning...



Bet they're re-thinking the sweet deal they let pass by...


----------



## czygvtwkr

Dutch6 said:


> Apparently the Navy has to follow the labor laws. Go figure....



How is making nonunion employees go through a certian door a labor law?


----------



## Dutch6

czygvtwkr said:


> How is making nonunion employees go through a certian door a labor law?


It was not non-union. It was the Union LM people who were instructed to use gate 3.


----------



## czygvtwkr

Dutch6 said:


> It was not non-union. It was the Union LM people who were instructed to use gate 3.



The sign says Lockheed Martin Employees.


----------



## glhs837

I hear that there are union observers watching the gates, looking for anyone they recognize as working at JSF. No verification on that.


----------



## Merlin99

czygvtwkr said:


> The sign says Lockheed Martin Employees.


and suppliers


----------



## Softballkid

Wonder if it pizzes them off to see JSF flying around still


----------



## Dukesdad

it's bad enough they are there blocking the view of traffic leaving the base, but now they are parking so close to the intersection traffic has to swing wide to pull on to Pine Hill Run road. A UPS truck nearly clipped me yesterday making the turn. One fat boy in a camo jacket seem to think he is impervious to the vehicles leaving PHR road... 

George Thorogood - Get a Haircut - YouTube


----------

